# Series 3 Power Supply - Refurbished w/ New Caps: SPWR-00008-000 for TCD648250 /B



## darklyte (Sep 17, 2003)

*Power Supply ( PSU ) for a TiVo Series 3 HD* (the one with the clock and screen on front)
*
ebay Link:
TiVo Series 3 PSU Power Supply *ALL NEW CAPACITORS* SPWR-00008-000 for TCD648250 | eBay

BRAND NEW CAPACITORS INSTALLED AUGUST 2018!!!*
This PSU was just recently refurbished in August 2018 with brand new, high-quality capacitors. It is tested and working 100%.

*Power Supply Model: *
-SPWR-00008-000

*Compatible TiVo models: *
-TCD648250 
-TCD648250B


----------

